# File Explorer does not show external hard drive



## cashcqshel (Jun 10, 2010)

I did a factory reset, and now do not see the Western Digital external hard drive listed under File Explorer.

Prior to the factory reset, it was listed as Drive F.

Would be grateful if you can tell me how to get it to show up again in the list!

Image attached.

Thanks.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

From the Start Menu, open Disk Management and see if the hard drive is listed. Does it show that the space is unallocated?


----------



## cashcqshel (Jun 10, 2010)

I do not see the drive listed; nor do I see an unallocated slot.

Not sure if I am looking at the correct thing.

Here is the image of Disk Management, and the image of the screen that came up when I selected "create and format hard drive partitions."


The F drive showed up prior to the factory reset, but I don't recall how I got it to show.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

The drive is not listed in Disk Management. Can you feel the disk spinning when you plug it in? Does it have an LED that lights up to indicate any signs of life on the disk? Is the drive functional and accessible on another computer or device? Let's see a screenshot of Device Manager with the disk plugged in.


----------



## cashcqshel (Jun 10, 2010)

The light is blinking on the hard drive, but I don't hear any sound coming from it.

It is usually pretty loud.

Also, when I went to the up-pointy arrow in the tool bar to see if I could "safely remove hardware" nothing showed up.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

cashcqshel said:


> The light is blinking on the hard drive, but I don't hear any sound coming from it.
> 
> It is usually pretty loud.
> 
> Also, when I went to the up-pointy arrow in the tool bar to see if I could "safely remove hardware" nothing showed up.


The drive is either dead or the usb-sata bridge (circuitry/logic controller) is faulty or both. If the drive is less than a year old it's most likely still under warranty, so you can return it and get a replacement. Alternatively, you can remove the disk from its enclosure/casing and attach it internally to a desktop computer or use another usb enclosure or dock/caddy to see if the disk is still functional. The usb cable could also be damaged, so if you have a spare one you can try it.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> do not see the Western Digital external hard drive listed under File Explorer


 Being a WD drive, if you remove the HDD from the enclosure, you may find that there are proprietary pin out of the drive, rather then the standard SATA pins, and/or that there is specific Firmware associated with the drive so it can only be used in a WD enclousres.


----------



## cashcqshel (Jun 10, 2010)

I just tried it with another computer; also didn't show up there.

Arrrrrgh! 


It is a 3 TB WD My Book. Will look at it tomorrow, and see how easily the case comes apart.

If you don't mind, I will keep this thread open, and we can continue to converse on whether it is feasible to put this into another WD case.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

cashcqshel said:


> I just tried it with another computer; also didn't show up there.
> 
> Arrrrrgh!
> 
> ...


Be aware that opening the case voids the warranty if it's still valid.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Was it connected to any other type of OS other than Windows recently?


----------



## cashcqshel (Jun 10, 2010)

The only two computers to which it has been attached are the prior HP laptop with Windows Vista Home Premium 32-bit, and the present Windows 10 Lenovo ideapad 100.

I do recall that when I attached the drive to the present system, prior to the factory reset, that a window popped up requiring that I "download drivers" for the device, 

After the factory reset, there has been no message for downloading drivers.

The WD is rather old. Any warranty would have long since expired.

I looked at the case. Did not any visible openings/screws to remove the outer case.


----------



## cashcqshel (Jun 10, 2010)

Just looked on uTube. There are a number of videos showing how to remove the case on the WD My Book. Looks easy.

But I will keep that as a final resort, after we have exhausted other measures?

Thanks, all, for your continued help!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If you decide to remove the HDD from it's enclosure, As Reported in Post #7, be aware the pin out may be different then the standard SATA pins, see attached.


----------



## cashcqshel (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks for the advice! I will proceed very carefully.

Also will view the uTube videos on this topic.

It is possible to download the driver(s) for the WD?

I did a google search for drivers for the device, but not sure if any of the sites listed were trustworthy; or if this is even an option.


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi all 


.... just a quick note:

If you haven't already removed the drive from it's enclosure: what happens if you =
1) Connect the external hard drive again.
2) Shutdown/power off the computer.
3) Start the computer again, but immediately enter the Bios Setup.
4) Find the item "Reset to default" (the one that sets everything to defaults), and the choose "Save and Exit"
5) As the computer restarts, enter Bios Setup again - and see if the external shows up under the hard drive area of the boot options ... it might end up showing up under USB devices ... if so ...
6) Disable Secure Boot, enable Legacy Bios, and set the CD/DVD drive as the first boot option.
7) Boot the computer using a bootable Live Linux CD (Knoppix would do)
8) See if the external drive is seen and can be read from Linux.

If the drive shows up in the boot list, or as an attached USB device - and if it also shows in Linux ... undo the Bios changes above and see if the drive shows up in Windows 10 again. Might just be a Bios setting changed from an overvoltage/overheating situation.

Not a high-percentage chance - but shouldn't hurt anything.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

There are no drivers required for an External USB HDD. The Universal USB drivers are provided by Windows OS. 
If you get lucky, and remove the HDD from the enclosure, and it has standard SATA pin out, then you can attach the HDD internally to a Desktop computer, or you can put it into another enclosure, or Dock. No drivers required.
Be aware, lately, that WD has been using different pin outs as pictured in post #13., in many of their HDD's, and they also have specific Firmware, which cannot be downloaded, that requires a WD Enclosure, like the one the drive came out of.


----------



## cashcqshel (Jun 10, 2010)

In addition to Windows Defender, I now have Malwarebytes, ADWCleaner, and Junkware Removal Tool.

I just did a scan with the JRT, and got the attached log showing that a driver file had been deleted.

Spunk.Funk, I know you said that no drivers are required. I am just hoping this is relevant, and may offer an easy solution.

Again, thanks for your continued help on this issue.

The light on the WD case is blinking, and I can feel the whirring motion inside, so it is not entirely dead.


----------



## cashcqshel (Jun 10, 2010)

OldGrayGary -- Holy Cow! I don't even know what most of those terms mean!

If that turns out to be the only viable option, I would have to proceed one step at a time, and would require detailed instructions before starting each step.

I have not yet tried to remove the case.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

cashcqshel said:


> OldGrayGary -- Holy Cow! I don't even know what most of those terms mean!
> 
> If that turns out to be the only viable option, I would have to proceed one step at a time, and would require detailed instructions before starting each step.
> 
> I have not yet tried to remove the case.


 A little advice. If you're not fully confident, be very careful what you allow ADWcleaner to delete. I prefer to save it on a flash drive for use when needed (hopefully never) and delete it from the HD.


----------



## cashcqshel (Jun 10, 2010)

OK, will start saving these on a USB drive.

Did not realize I should have saved this one.


----------



## cashcqshel (Jun 10, 2010)

I plugged the WDD into the laptop a while ago, and noticed this popup (attached). This is the only USB device I have plugged in.

Is this relevant?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Is your WD external USB HDD show in File Explorer? or This PC? If it is there and you can access it, don't worry about it.
If not, go to Start/Search and type *devmgmt.msc*. Right click the *devmgmt* results and *Run As Administrator.* In the Elevated *Device Manager*, do you have any devices with a yellow flag? Or under *U*niversal *S*erial *B*us Controllers, do you have an* Unknown Device*? If so, right click it and *Uninstall *it. Unplug the USB cable from the _computer end_ and restart the computer. When the computer comes back up, plug the drive into the a different USB port. You should get _new hardware found_.


----------



## cashcqshel (Jun 10, 2010)

A miracle just happened!

I got a pop-up asking what I wanted to do with the attached USB device: configure, transfer files, etc.

I went to File Explorer, and the whole beautiful file list showed up under Drive F!

[image attached]

Spunk.Funk, do I need to proceed with any of the steps above? Or sacrifice to concerned deities so that it will continue to function?

Hurrah! Thanks for your help!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Don't do anything and the deities you refer to might keep everything permanently. If not, you have an option.


----------



## cashcqshel (Jun 10, 2010)

So after that brief glimpse, it vanished. 

"This PC" is where it showed up in the image I just uploaded.

But it is not there now.

Images attached.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

It showed up on Drive "F".


----------



## cashcqshel (Jun 10, 2010)

Just reappeared after unplug and replug.


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi all 


Curious! "Case of the Shy & Vanishing USB external Drive" ...

Just out of "curiosity" = is the drive by any chance set as the location for "File History" on your IdeaPad? [File History saves older versions of files in case you want to revert back to an earlier version. It can be used for Windows Backup also.] 

The reason I ask is that I noticed a few articles back in the Windows 8/8.1 days - that refer to troubles with USB external drives doing the same disappearing act that you are experiencing. If you happen to be using the drive with File History, I can look to see if I can find those older articles, and any newer articles that might help if the problem persists in Windows 10.... 

File History is generally turned off by default. If you aren't sure if File History is on or off, visit Control Panel (you can right-click the Win10 Start icon & select Control Panel), select File History, and see what the status says.
_______________

If File History is not involved ... I wonder if one USB port works better than another.

Interesting case: let's see how it comes out.


[P.S. .... late edit (I always forget something...) You might also check on the Western Digital support website for your external hard drive's model, and see if a "firmware" update is available. You could also check with the Lenovo support website for your IdeaPade and see if a "Bios/UEFI" update is available.... sometimes these sorts of updates can help with detection or other operational issues a device might have.]


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If your drive goes missing again, follow the steps in post *#21*. 
If you continue to have problems, backup the drive to another drive of the same size or larger, if disaster strikes, and it is still under warranty, you can send it back to WD for a refurbished one in return.


----------



## cashcqshel (Jun 10, 2010)

*Re:[RESOLVED] File Explorer does not show external hard drive*

I am renaming this thread RESOLVED because I just can't deal with it anymore. :banghead:

At least it works when I do the unplug/restart regimen. 

Thank you, everyone, for your well considered suggestions and advice.

Spunk.Funk, I am saving your steps from # 22 to use as needed.

OldGrayGary, I also will contact both the Lenovo and WD support forums. These are things I should explore anyway.

In the meantime, I will be shopping for a replacement storage unit. 

Thank you, TSF! I greatly appreciate having this site as a resource!


----------



## OshkoshJohn (Aug 4, 2006)

Have you unplugged the drive from the computer and then plugged it in again?


----------



## cashcqshel (Jun 10, 2010)

Many times!

But a strange thing happened on the way to . .....

I was in an Uber taxi; the driver was a part-time driver with a full time job in IT at the local university. He said if I can get the drive to show up under My Computer, Send It to the Desktop. Actually I pinned it to the Windows 10 desktop.

Now when I click on it, it shows up every time!

Next I will plug back in the other two external drives, and pin them to the desktop.

And I thank you very much for your reply!


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Nice workaround! Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## cashcqshel (Jun 10, 2010)

*[RESOLVED] Re: File Explorer does not show external hard drive*

Solutions sometimes appear in improbable places! 

Based on the username OldGrayGary, I would like to think you look a lot like Gandalf, with a long cloak and hood, and a tall staff with a winking crystal at the top.

** Please tell me this is so! **


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

I wouldn't mind having a long cloak and long silver beard, but alas, my parents didn't pass on the "look like a wizard" gene (I look a bit more like a little gray school teacher or technician ... )


----------

